# [SOLVED] Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !!



## Emily01 (Mar 30, 2010)

here is a doosy !! 

When I go to 'shared network folders' there are three folders, 
1. is for Printers, 
2. Is for Users (and I am able to click on this and open it up etc), 
3. is just called 'i'. I am unable to open i as it says 'Windows cannot access i'. 
When I click on 'diagnose' it says "i is available but the user account you are logged in with was 'denied access'. I am logged in as the Administrator.
So then I tried to take ownership of the folder but again, access is denied.

Am I being paranoid or is this a bit suspicious ?? I don't know a lot about computers but could this be someone else somwhere else ?? Either way, how do I get access or even delete this thing as it wont even let me do that ! OR scan it with Norton !!

Please help


----------



## Emily01 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

Anyone got any ideas ????


----------



## Emily01 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

****UPDATE******

Well after a few hours of fiddling around, waiting for a reply to my post  .... every thing I tried of course ended in "ACCESS DENIED", then all of a sudden....... it disappeared !!!!!!!!

the file path to access my user is //thenameofmycomputer/emily; the file path of the unknown entity on my computer was //thenameofmycomputer/i, 

Could someone please clarify if I should be worried about outside access to my network ?

Many thanks xoxo Em

p.s. or am i just being paranoid because I'm a bit of a newbie ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

Hi Emily01,

Any Firewall or Security Software installed - Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?

Also, try these recommendations:

Create Identical UserNames and Passwords for both computers.

On both computers make sure that DHCP is enabled. Here's How.

Netbios need to be enabled on both computers.

Try accessing the Shared Folder/Drive by using the IPAddress of the computer that you're trying to access.
Click on Start and type \\IPAddress\SharedFolderName then press enter. An alternative to the Shared Folder Name could be C or C$ which is the Local C Drive of the computer if you have the entire drive shared.


----------



## Emily01 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

Hey 2xg,

Thanks for your reply, I know you are under the pump. Anyway I probably didn't explain myself properly as my issue doesn't involve networking two computers, I have probably even used the word network incorrectly ... sorry.

Anyway, when I clicked on the 'show me all the shared network folders on this computer' link on the _Network and Sharing Center_ page of my Vista computer, a page came up showing all the shared folders for this computer. Two of them I knew (printers & Users) one of them I didn't (folder with the green bar thingy underneath it just called i ). I was denied access when I tried to click on i to find out what it was even though I was logged on as the administrator. When I went into the advanced properties of the i folder, I could not find out who owned/created it and it would not let me take ownership. It has since disappeared from sight after many denied access attempts. 

I just thought the whole thing was really sus and was wondering if it could have been created by someone 'out there' and if so what could they have accessed on my computer OR have I just fiddled around and lost a perfectly good share folder named i (it doesn't have anything to do with iTunes does it) ? ..... confused .....

Cheers!

Emily xo

P.S. Norton


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

Is this your own computer?
Who originally created those Shared Folders from this computer? 
Perhaps EFS is enabled?

I'm wondering why are you trying to access your own Shared Folder from the same Computer. Usually people from your network would do that.

If you don't want your files shared off from your network you may undo or disable Files and Printer Sharing.

Lets do a test, restart your computer tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, in here see if you can access those Shared Folders.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

I wonder if it was a removable drive lettered i like a USB flash drive or camera card?
If the drive was not inserted at the time I've seen access denied.


----------



## Emily01 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Network Folder 'i' administrator denied access to take ownership !! ****

Hi guys,

Thanks for brainstorming. As it turns out I was unaware that the username and password to my router was a generic one, which means that anyone with half a brain could have logged in and got access to my SSID and WPA information !!!! Furiatingly, when I contacted my ISP to change it they would not let me until I threatened to change service providers to one that prioritises customer security. 
I have since changed the login in details as well as my SSID and WPA, however, I did this on the computer on which I suspect I had a security violation. Do you think that is a big issue ? Should I cange it again on a non-security breached computer ? 
Furthermore, my computer is now REALLY slow and crashed just before with an error message saying something about failure and security details. I have done a full system scan with Norton and it has not picked up anything but when I Googled some unknown .exe processes currently opperating on my computer (as per Task Manager) they came up sus. I have also recently had a number of Medium unauthorised access wirewall alerts trying to access 'Thread Data' whatever that means. 

So yeah, I think this may have been a bit of a security issue after all !

Cheers!

Em

P.S. how do I check if my computer has a virus or something ? Should I post a thread in the security forum ?


----------

